# We Passed!



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Lily got her CGC tonight and was such a good girl. We just adopted her in December and she has come so far. I have applied for her PAL and she will be known as Stargazer's Make It So, CGC. Next up is Beginners Novice in the fall.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations to you and Lily. She looks so pleased with herself.

Is that a Mendota leash? It looks like one we have for Gracie. They really are easy on your hands.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done! Congratulations !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

WTG, Tayla!! You and your mom are stars!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Lily got her CGC tonight and was such a good girl. We just adopted her in December and she has come so far. I have applied for her PAL and she will be known as Stargazer's Make It So, CGC. Next up is Beginners Novice in the fall.
> 
> View attachment 421986


That is great news! I can't believe she's already passed and you've only had her since December.  What a lucky girl to have landed in your home.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Big congratulations, and what a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeehaw! Congrats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats Lily!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to you and Tayla....that is awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! great job!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Lily!

Great job-Best of luck with the Beginner's Novice!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Woohoo, Lily, good job. Congratulations to team Lily for a great accomplishment in such a short time.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Great job, congratulations!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats! I'm very happy for both of you!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

congrats!!! she's such a pretty dog !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!


----------

